

Ask HN: Any good service for flexible cohort analysis? - pawangupta11

Hi,<p>I want to do cohort analysis on a custom group of users (like - cohort analysis of people who came through facebook). Please suggest some good analytics tool. Thanks.
======
dglass
I'm the creator of Cohorts.co [1]

Are you using Stripe Subscriptions for recurring payments by chance? I built
Cohorts.co exactly for this purpose. It only works with Stripe right now
though unfortunately.

[1] [https://cohorts.co](https://cohorts.co)

------
ac2u
You would need to be more specific.

There are services that do event collection and aggregation and then allow you
to do a cohort analysis on a web or mobile app. (Like mixpanel)

Or.. you could be working with an already existing dataset in a DB or CSV and
are looking for a way to split into cohorts based on some condition.

Any of these scenarios ring true?

~~~
pawangupta11
Thanks for your reply. I should have been more specific.

I am actually looking at the second scenario (existing dataset).

~~~
ac2u
There are many tools and tech for doing this ranging from not powerful but
simple, to the opposite. Below are just a few of these options.

If by dataset you mean CSV, you can always do a basic cohort analysis via
spreadsheet software like Excel or Google Spreadsheets.

For a basic example, have a look at Daisy Deng's post on
[http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-way-to-do-cohort-analysis-
vi...](http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-way-to-do-cohort-analysis-via-Excel-
for-Shopify-websites) , which links to
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lD98hOCcpjsmxUmhUq8K...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lD98hOCcpjsmxUmhUq8KtAlumPROLL746PL4A00ge-o/edit#gid=0)
for a step by step guide.

If your data is in an actual database you can export to CSV first. Of course,
you could always do the cohort analysis using SQL as well.

A third option for more advanced use cases is processing your dataset with R,
which is powerful but takes some learning
[https://www.r-project.org/about.html](https://www.r-project.org/about.html)

~~~
pawangupta11
Thanks ac2u. I think I will prefer R over excel to be able to perform some
advanced analysis.

I wish there could be an easy option in mixpanel where we could pull some User
Profiles (already on Mixpanel) and perform a Cohort Analysis on them.

